# UNW - Unwired Group



## el_ninj0 (25 March 2005)

Ive been watching Unwired for quite a while now, and they appear to be a fairly solid company, as specially with there wireless 802.11* infrastructure in sydney. Plus the fact that they are getting into VOIP through their wireless infrastructure is a great asset to the company. They are definetely a prospect for the future, but im wondering when they will start to rise in value again significantly.

Any ideas?


----------



## Profitseeker (30 March 2005)

*Re: UNW*

I have been watching them for a while too. I think that the price orginally went up because there seemed to be no competition in their market place. That has changed and so did the share price. However I agree that they could be a good long termer.


----------



## el_ninj0 (20 April 2005)

*Re: UNW*

Slight drop today, and almost on an altime low. Not great volume, but its getting higher by the day. I think we'll see a comeback in this stock to above 55c within 2 weeks. They have a decent financial position, and there will be alot of revenue increase to look forward to in the future.

Im thinking of getting in at 43c, any comments?


----------



## Profitseeker (20 April 2005)

*Re: UNW*

Should recover over 50cents short term but probably one to look at long term.


----------



## markrmau (21 April 2005)

*Re: UNW*

Chart looks pretty bad over 6 month timeframe IMHO.

I would read telstra's latest report and see if it provides a reason for todays drop.

Wireless internet will expand rapidly over next few years, but my guess is that UNW's competition is moving in with newer and far better technology. My understanding is that UNW bought components from failed tech buble companies??? However, the latest intel chipsets seem to boast the ability to receive signals over 5 mile radius, which would change the wireless internet landscape.

Just a few impressions that may be incorrect. Also, I use unwired as it is the only broadband solution available to me.


----------



## sam76 (29 April 2005)

*Re: UNW*

been hammered this morning- dipped into the high .20's


----------



## markrmau (3 May 2005)

*Re: UNW*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> However, the latest intel chipsets seem to boast the ability to receive signals over 5 mile radius,




Looking at todays announcement, it looks like UNW owns the license for the spectrum where these new intel chips works best. So they will be in a box seat for expansion in this area.

No comment on the suitibility of unw as an investment.


----------



## el_ninj0 (29 June 2005)

*Re: UNW*

Looks like its gone down a fair bit since the last post. Even though this company has small financial troubles, i believe they are still a good investment at the current price. They own the entire 3.5ghz for most of australia, and that is what the incoming wireless services will be using in the future(wimax).

I was thinking of buying in a few weeks ago, at 28cps, but i think it might drop a little more before i buy in. Either way, this company has a big future, aspecially when it expands beyond sydney.


----------



## el_ninj0 (7 July 2005)

*Re: UNW*

Looks like they are back in business, would be a good investment right about yesterday,


----------



## ctp6360 (8 July 2005)

*Re: UNW*

I am very new at this stuff and I'm learning heavily from Daryl Guppy in "Trend Trading" at the moment.

UNW fails Guppy's first "sight" test, or what Louise Bedford calls the "Tim Tam Test". If I gave some kid a tim tam to look at the graph of UNW and tell me if its going "up", "down" or "dunno" which do you think they would say?

I'm looking at an 11 month graph and I see an absolutely MASSIVE downward trend and now finally some support since 03 May 2005 around 30 cents.

Guppy recommends against trying to pick the change in the trend and instead to try and ride along with a prevailing upwards trend in the price.

I'm not trying to advise you against buying UNW, I am just trying to apply the knowledge I am learning at the moment. And based on what I have been reading the last few days, personally I would not even go near this one.


----------



## el_ninj0 (8 July 2005)

*Re: UNW*



			
				ctp6360 said:
			
		

> UNW fails Guppy's first "sight" test, or what Louise Bedford calls the "Tim Tam Test". If I gave some kid a tim tam to look at the graph of UNW and tell me if its going "up", "down" or "dunno" which do you think they would say?
> 
> I'm looking at an 11 month graph and I see an absolutely MASSIVE downward trend and now finally some support since 03 May 2005 around 30 cents.
> 
> Guppy recommends against trying to pick the change in the trend and instead to try and ride along with a prevailing upwards trend in the price.




I agree with your view of this, and its probably not a good idea to try and pick the change in the trend. But if i had to pick a time, I would pick yesterday, its got a double bottom on it at around 30 cents. This indicates to me a turn around in the sp.

The big thing with this company is that they own the WiMAX spectrum for most of australia, which is a huge advantage over any other wireless broadband providers, in both rural and metropolitan areas.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## el_ninj0 (27 July 2005)

*Re: UNW*

What did i say??, 
This one is still a goer in my opinion.


----------



## srivest (15 January 2006)

*Re: UNW*

I strongly agree that unwired is a good long term investment. I'm sure intel wouldn't have invested all that money if unwired was worthless. It's normal for the company to show no profits while they are still expanding and building their infrastructure. Once this is finished (2006~2007) we should see good profits coming in.


----------



## michael_selway (15 January 2006)

*Re: UNW*



			
				srivest said:
			
		

> I strongly agree that unwired is a good long term investment. I'm sure intel wouldn't have invested all that money if unwired was worthless. It's normal for the company to show no profits while they are still expanding and building their infrastructure. Once this is finished (2006~2007) we should see good profits coming in.




According to Comsec, 2008 forecast EPS is still a loss, so when u say long term, how long? Also there seems to be alot of competition in the wireless industry from McDonalds, 3, Telstra, iBurst, etc?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS -16.3 -4.9 -4.7 -5.9 
DPS -- 0.0 0.0 0.0


----------



## srivest (15 January 2006)

*Re: UNW*

I suggest reading some posts on whirlpool about Unwired Share Price. It helped me to make educated guesses.


----------



## YChromozome (22 November 2006)

The 2006 Deloitte Tech Fast 50 winners have been announced.

First place with a revenue growth of 6,846% over three years goes to Unwired.

“Unwired’s winning growth rate of 6,846% was the second highest growth rate ever recorded since the program began in 2001,” Ms Bickerstaff said.


Lets hope one day this revenue growth turns into profit growth.


----------



## somesortoftrader (8 May 2007)

I know that UNW is concentrating on WIMAX for Melb & Syd, but was wondering if they are a chance to get some funding from Costello's... "Broadband for the Bush fund...."?

http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness/content/2007/s1915472.htm
ALAN KOHLER: Pretty soon the Federal Government will have to decide what to do with the $600 million it plans to give away to connect the broadband to the bush. Optus and Telstra are clear favourites to be the big winners but there's no shortage of smaller players who are clamouring not to be left out of the loop.


----------



## UPKA (8 May 2007)

the only problem with wireless is speed. the government wants to push broadband, especially high speed broadband. and Unwired is no where near the speed of current cable or DSL 2+, and often unwired realiability can be effected by weather. with majority of the population live within the metro area, the popularity of Unwired is still limited, thus have limited client base. hard to be profitable alone, may be best to be taken over?


----------



## YChromozome (8 May 2007)

somesortoftrader said:


> Iwas wondering if they are a chance to get some funding from Costello's... "Broadband for the Bush fund...."?




Unwired had joined a consortium called the AUSalliance who have placed a bid under the Broadband Connect Infrastructure Program.

Other consortium members are Austar and Soul Telecommunications. 

Quite a while ago, before the AUSalliance, Austar and Unwired did a spectrum swap. Austar got most of of the spectrum in the regional area's while unwired took the capital cities (and some larger regional areas). So it is unclear if the AUSalliance got the funding, how it would be split.

But like what UPKA says, at this time in the proceedings its all about winning votes. Wireless broadband may be a cheap and effective way to cover the bush, but it doesn't have the high speed appeal to it that voters want. If I was in the government's shoes, I would also give all the money to Telstra - simply because they have more voters, oops I meant, shareholders


----------



## YChromozome (9 May 2007)

o.k., I might of been a little too dismissive.

Bush broadband bids on hold - May 9th, Sydney Morning Herald.



> THE Federal Government has delayed making a decision on awarding $600 million in taxpayer funding for broadband projects in regional and remote areas until next month, despite short-listing three bidders.
> 
> Optus is understood to still be in the box seat to win most of the funding, via its joint venture with Elders. But the short list also includes a consortium of three telecom and media companies known as the *AUSalliance* and satellite service provider Australian Private Networks.




Apparently Federal Cabnet was suppose to consider the bids on Monday. I guess that explains the surge in the share price. 



> A notable omission from the list is Telstra, which recently wrote to Coalition MPs expressing concern about the program.




Maybe they are holding off for Telstra? With Telstra's propaganda based PR engine at the moment and shareholders believing every word, this could be quite damaging for an upcoming election.


----------



## somesortoftrader (9 May 2007)

Thanks for your reaseach and considered aoppinion YChromozome. 
I'm thinking that if UNW do obtain some funding through the AUSalliance consortium their price will definatly head north. 

According to their own numbers subscriptions are continuing to expand, but you would think that govt help would potentially fast track some of their targets.


----------



## TMC19 (3 September 2007)

There seems to be some upward movement on this stock at last.
Has anyone got any ideas on why 15% gain today ?


----------



## somesortoftrader (3 September 2007)

Looks like there has been a substantial sell off by one investor, not sure what that means.  They have sold off 5.16%


----------



## TMC19 (3 September 2007)

I would have thought that would cause the stock to go down though, not up.  25% increase today and a steady increase over the past week.


----------

